# Computers emitting ozone?



## Taryl

Do new desktop computers emit ozone? I just bought some new parts and installed everything in, and now everytime i start the computer, the whole room smells funny. I can't exactly describe the smell, but, for safety reasons, do desktop computers emit any ozone? If so, do they emit them at dangerous levels?

I have a 650W power source if that helps.


----------



## just a noob

that would just be the "electronic smell" i'm sure it causes cancer, like every thing else in the world does currently...


----------



## Taryl

electric smell? Can you be more specific? What's its chemical make-up?


----------



## PatPheFox

Taryl said:


> electric smell? Can you be more specific? What's its chemical make-up?



whys it matter?


----------



## MouSe

I didn't know anything could emit OZONE. Now, if you're asking if it emits CFC's, then no, computer electronics do not.

The electric "smell" comes from the evaporation of the dielectric grease used on electrice components.


----------



## deveritt

Maybe your PSU is faulty. I have never had any funny smells when using my computer, built fairly recently.


----------



## A Cheese Danish

Gotta love that new electronic smeel!


----------



## JareeB

maybe its just new and needs to get broken in


----------



## Cameldude

Lol, whoever posted this, prety funny, i have a computer and it certainly does not emit anything, the only problem i can see only one problem, either you have a shunk in your room, or you have a problem with the wiring in your computer, 

Have a look at the scheme that you used to put it together and maybe you did something wrong


----------



## bomberboysk

MouSe said:


> I didn't know anything could emit OZONE. Now, if you're asking if it emits CFC's, then no, computer electronics do not.
> 
> The electric "smell" comes from the evaporation of the dielectric grease used on electrice components.


Actually, how do you think ionic purifiers work? Thats the same reason they stopped selling the ionic breeze is because the ozone it emitted did more harm then good. If  you look around, theres actually an ionic cooled pc where the guy replaced his fans with an ion generator, ozone is generated by high voltage currents splitting oxygen molecules, just like lightning and that nice after the storm smell, its ozone.


----------



## PohTayToez

Well, it wouldn't be "emitting" it, per se, but creating it.  Ozone can be created through a high voltage spark, so under normal conditions your computer shouldn't be creating ozone.


----------

